# Ramen-esque



## ajhuff (Jan 25, 2013)

From speaker advice to ramen advice. :bigeek:

I don't know a lot about ramen except for the 10 for $10 packages at my local grocery (I prefer to drain the water and then stir in the spice packet. I don't really care for them as a soup). But about every three months I can sometimes make it to the big city to one of the international farmers markets. Last time I was there I was overwhelmed by the sheer numbers of different brands and kinds in an entire aisle. Most of them I can't even read. From the US, Korea, Thailand, and of course Japan. I think many of you enjoy these and I think they are popular in their home countries. I'm not even sure all of them were ramen or noodles. Just instant meals in a bowl.

I bought one from Myojo, imported from Japan) that was ok but not knock my socks off. It was a mustard/mayo soy sauce thing. I left the dried vegetable packet out. I also bought a "gourmet spicy" one from Nongshim, product of the USA, that was better.

Rather than playing hit and miss with the few trips I get to make to the city, can anyone recommend some favorites that I can be on the look out for next time I get the opportunity?

Thanks!!!

-AJ


----------



## The hekler (Jan 25, 2013)

I really enjoy using the nongshim spicy as a base and I then add the veggies/protein that I want. I do prefer the Black label they have though, it's about twice the price but I find its quality makes up for the price, don't forget to add an egg yolk really makes the whole thing pop!


----------



## ajhuff (Jan 25, 2013)

I had no idea about adding an egg yolk. See, this is why I ask even if I feel silly doing so. Thanks!

-AJ


----------



## sw2geeks (Jan 26, 2013)

Myojo is my favorite brand. It sounds like you got there mustard/mayo Yakasoba, which is actually pretty popular, but I prefer there soups.

I like dressing mine up with a boiled eggs and Chinese BBQ pork.



























I wrote a little story about dressing up instant ramen a while back. 

Oh, and in case you missed it. A UC Davis grad who ate way to much ramen in school has come up with the Rapid Ramen Cooker.


----------



## physiognomy (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm keeping an eye on this thread... I don't know the first thing about ramen, except that I like eating it. Im also looking to learn more & pick up some pointers. The pictures above have me heading to the store & I haven't eaten breakfast yet!


----------



## lowercasebill (Jan 27, 2013)

ajhuff said:


> From speaker advice to ramen advice. :bigeek:
> 
> I don't know a lot about ramen except for the 10 for $10 packages at my local grocery (I prefer to drain the water and then stir in the spice packet. I don't really care for them as a soup). But about every three months I can sometimes make it to the big city to one of the international farmers markets. Last time I was there I was overwhelmed by the sheer numbers of different brands and kinds in an entire aisle. Most of them I can't even read. From the US, Korea, Thailand, and of course Japan. I think many of you enjoy these and I think they are popular in their home countries. I'm not even sure all of them were ramen or noodles. Just instant meals in a bowl.
> 
> ...



next time you are in the big city look for these http://www.ramenramenramen.net/wp-images/P1000026.JPG they are fresh noodles much less fat content. [10%] 
i went on a ramen quest after reading momofuku cook book and takashi's noodles.. make my own stock and freeze ... makes a great quick dinner , not as fast as instant but with a poaced egg , some left over meat maybe some tofu and a handfull of frozen bagged spinach it is real comfort food .


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 27, 2013)

I personally like the udon packets better. Definitely add the egg and some protein. I like sambal or sriracha.


----------



## lowercasebill (Jan 27, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> I personally like the udon packets better. Definitely add the egg and some protein. I like sambal or sriracha.



i got a pack of them as well at assi today.. i wish mitsuwa was not so far. i even put some corn in the last bowl like hokkaido ramen .


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Jan 28, 2013)

Or you can turn cooked ramen into gnocci. Thatll get anyones attention.


----------



## Sambal (Jan 28, 2013)

quantumcloud509 said:


> Or you can turn cooked ramen into gnocci. Thatll get anyones attention.



How do you do that?


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jan 28, 2013)

Someone watched Mind Of a Chef too, lol. Good show. I tried it, but they turned out gummy. I think I over worked the "dough."


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sambal said:


> How do you do that?


Ask David Chang.


Jmadams13 said:


> Someone watched Mind Of a Chef too, lol. Good show. I tried it, but they turned out gummy. I think I over worked the "dough."


Yeah that whole series on Chang was sweet. I haven't tried yet. Id guess it has a lot to do with not overcooking the noodles and cooling them down fast enough.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jan 28, 2013)

Probably did over cook the noodles. I'll have to try again


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Jan 29, 2013)

Man! Just had a creamy chicken top ramen with jalapeno cheese johnsonville sausages cup up into it, finished with a splash of milk. Havent had ramen in a while, this was better than i remember!


----------

